# One more day



## Kyle Samuel (Dec 1, 2014)

Tomorrow I go in for my initiation. I am very nervous about it but have been looking forward to joining for a while. I think I'm nervous cause I don't know what to expect. Needed some words of advise .


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 2, 2014)

Breathe. Get there early and socialize. Remember that these are your soon to be brethren. Listen and pay attention to details.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Dec 2, 2014)

Truly amazing . Thank you brothers for the help and support.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congratulations brother, the best is yet to come.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Dec 4, 2014)

After the night was done I felt like I wanted more. I wanted to understand more. More light. Not sure if that is normal.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyle Samuel said:


> After the night was done I felt like I wanted more. I wanted to understand more. More light. Not sure if that is normal.



It is normal, at least in my experience.  Also remember as you are going over your proficiency with your mentor you can ask questions about all of the things you went through.  That will give you a better understanding of things.  Try to go see one for yourself though.  That's where a lot sunk in for me.  You get to watch and hear.  It also helps out with the material you have to learn.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyle Samuel said:


> After the night was done I felt like I wanted more. I wanted to understand more. More light. Not sure if that is normal.



A bit of perspective - The Master Mason degree is the end of the degree work, but it is also the beginning of the life work of a new brother.  There's always more.  Part of why brothers go to other Masonic organizations is for more.  But most of the more stuff is how you live your life and how you find meaning in the degrees.  There's enough material in the first three degrees to keep learning the rest of our lives.

Yep, more.  Good stuff, that wanting more.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyle Samuel said:


> After the night was done I felt like I wanted more. I wanted to understand more. More light. Not sure if that is normal.


It is very normal, you'll love the rest of your journey.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 28, 2014)

Seeking more is normal so your good. Just stay focused and enjoy the journey....


----------

